# 5 Gal Rimless Female Bettas Bathroom Tank



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought that I'm done with small FW tanks, but I set one up for some beautiful female Bettas. Thanks to IPU's Betta Mania!

The little 5gal tank has been sitting in the garage for years. Now I can put it to use. .
All equipments were gathered from the garage except for the LED light which came with the refugium that I bought for my 120g reef. Total amount spent is $12 (6 cents change). Lol

Equipment:
5 gal rimless glass tank w black silicone 
air pump
dual sponges filter
Mini heater pad (underneath sand)
Black cloth background
Sand (left over from Reef setup)
LED light (white n blue)

Livestock:
6 Female Bettas (regular + clown tail)

Pictures to follow....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Found this perfect spot for it! Now we have something nice to look at while we are on toilet duties... 


























































































Thanks for looking!


----------

